# lifting on an empty stomach?Help.



## ssickness (Aug 13, 2005)

Lifting on an empty stomach, will it effect me putting on mass? I'll eat after the workout? is this ok?


----------



## durk (Aug 13, 2005)

actually you get best results if you wait an hour and a half before lifting and then half an hour to 45 min. after working out before you finally eat but all the while eating nothing in between those 2 time frames you can eat before the hour and a half, and then 30-45 min. after your workout to give the pump time to work its magic without getting interupted.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2005)

Before, during, and after training are your most important moments of the day as far as your "anabolic window" goes.

As for after your workout, you have about 90 minutes, the sooner the better. There is no reason at all to wait 30 minutes or any period of time after your workout. You need an insulin spike and you need protein, creatine pre/post workout I also do currently.

I have no idea what "pump time" is. Sounds like a 4th dimension. If your blood has no nutrients in it, your "pump time" is about as usefull to your workout as a penis pump.


----------



## JayBee (Aug 13, 2005)

i prefer to lift on an empty somach.. that way if i puke or something i didnt waste all that food.   my pre workout meal is about 2 hours before my workout.  then i eat everything and anything directly after a workout.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

JayBee said:
			
		

> i prefer to lift on an empty somach.. that way if i puke or something i didnt waste all that food*This is some funny stuff* .   my pre workout meal is about 2 hours before my workout.  then i eat everything and anything directly after a workout.


I never lift on an empty stomach, but will do cardio .
As far as eating 30 min after I agree with this.....but you can have whey protein immediately after a workout.


----------



## JayBee (Aug 14, 2005)

haha ya lately ive had a tendency to puke during workouts and since i buy all my own groceries now its like... i dont wanna fuckin waste it haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 14, 2005)

I usually try to eat about 30-60 minutes before working out, again immediately after working, and finally once more another 30-60 minutes after my post workout meal.

I don't suggest lifting on an empty stomach.  If you are trying to put on mass, you should never do taxing physical activity on a totally empty stomach.


----------



## pereari (Aug 14, 2005)

why do you guys eat on a pre workout meal?????


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 14, 2005)

i'm guessing you meant "what". I eat 8-10 eggwhites and 1c. oats. 

You should always eat before lifting. When you lift you're doing anaerobic activity which means your body is burning glycogen to create ATP, for energy to your muscles. w/out proper nutrition before, your body will burn muscle to make glucose, via glucogenisis. So EAT!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2005)

Right before my workout I dont take in a meal, just sugars (or a potato), creatine, and some whey protein. Then Gatorade during the workout.

I try not to eat a full meal unless its about an hour before actually going to the gym.


----------



## JayBee (Aug 14, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> i'm guessing you meant "what". I eat 8-10 eggwhites and 1c. oats.
> 
> You should always eat before lifting. When you lift you're doing anaerobic activity which means your body is burning glycogen to create ATP, for energy to your muscles. w/out proper nutrition before, your body will burn muscle to make glucose, via glucogenisis. So EAT!



i think after reading this, i will start eating before my workouts..


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2005)

ssickness said:
			
		

> Lifting on an empty stomach, will it effect me putting on mass?



resistance training is catabolic.  if it has been several hours since you last meal your body has already entered the first stages of catabolism.  lifting in this state further increases serum cortisol levels and the amount of substrates from muscle tissue that will be utilized for energy to fuel the body during the training session.  eating slightly before training decreases the amount of catabolism which takes place during the training session.  this makes it easier for the body to return back to an anabolic state after the PWO shake has been consumed along with the PWO meal.  pre and post WO meals are VERY important.  this sport is ALL about nutrition and the timing of nutrients.  lifting weights is the easy part


----------



## JayBee (Aug 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> resistance training is catabolic.  if it has been several hours since you last meal your body has already entered the first stages of catabolism.  lifting in this state further increases serum cortisol levels and the amount of substrates from muscle tissue that will be utilized for energy to fuel the body during the training session.  eating slightly before training decreases the amount of catabolism which takes place during the training session.  this makes it easier for the body to return back to an anabolic state after the PWO shake has been consumed along with the PWO meal.  pre and post WO meals are VERY important.  this sport is ALL about nutrition and the timing of nutrients.  lifting weights is the easy part




i agree... after i started to change my diet its the cooking and buying food that becomes hard...


----------



## OMNIFEX (Aug 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I never lift on an empty stomach.......




 I agree.

I don't know anyone can lift heavy without food in their stomach. I've 
actually, skipped days, if I don't eat enough.


----------

